# Adding Parts in Garage



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm getting a error message saying i cannot create a new part in the garage (Administrator has disabled this feature) meaning i cannot have neuspeed brake lines.... since nobody else has added them????

any ideas? my garage is well out of date so was going to sort it... but can't :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Basically I got tired of people adding in the same parts over ans over and decided there was a large enough database of bits to choose from. I can only remove "Myself", "DIY" and "Local Garage" so many times...

If you have a request for a new part just drop me a pm and I'll put them in for you, so you can then add them to your car


----------

